# Ar15's in stock- ranger firearms fwb



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

One bushmaster but can't remember the other. just under $1000 ea


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Stag model 1 is the other


----------



## Gyrene (Aug 9, 2012)

Quick, buy them and turn them around for $2000!!!!!! Some asshole will do it for sure.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

interstate pawn has a bushy for 1k

cheapest ive seem lately still not worth it to me

ill hold out for some more $600 walmart specials


----------

